# Intel Analyst Hiring Projections



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2011)

Not vouching for its accuracy, just thought it was interesting.

http://mciis.org/publications/entry_level_intelligence_analyst_hiring_projections_u_s_i_c_2011_2012




> Despite growing emphasis in particular areas of national security intelligence such as
> cyber intelligence, it is likely that overall hiring of entry level intelligence analysts
> within the US Intelligence Community (IC) will decrease slightly from recent levels
> over the next 12 months due to increased pressure to reduce the US budget. It is likely
> ...


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say that assessment is off.  Hiring is WAY down and very few folks are retiring due to TSP values being in the shitter.

"Hold what ya got."


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2011)

So if you were going into computer security or a similar field, what kind of niche would anyone recommend?
I'm working on my Certificate in Computer Security and have a long background doing technical writing but these days tech-writing is more XML code and UI models.
Those things I'm learning on my own and using the skills in my job with the USCGAux.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 16, 2011)

Good way to get into the geospatial side of the community is to work on the masters program at Penn State.  Some companies related to that type of the stuff in the IC will even offer education benefits for it also.


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> Good way to get into the geospatial side of the community is to work on the masters program at Penn State. Some companies related to that type of the stuff in the IC will even offer education benefits for it also.


Penn State? Dude. I have young kids.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dame said:


> Penn State? Dude. I have young kids.


 
lol


----------

